
The human brain evolved when CO2 levels were lower - chris1993
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/12/carbon-dioxide-pollution-making-people-dumber-heres-what-we-know/603826/
======
davibu
I bought a CO2 monitor, and did the same experiment at my office, few weeks
ago. I work in a very crowded room, with only one window.

At first the CO2 measurement was "out of range" (>=3000 ppm), but it was not a
surprise because I already suspected something was wrong with the ventilation
system. It has been fixed now, but CO2 levels hardly fall under 1500 ppm.

My advice is to open one or more windows whenever possible, at least one hour
per day. If possible, one window should be opened the whole day. CO2 tends to
accumulate in ambient air and it takes times to dissipate, far more than I
imagined.

------
mikedilger
IMHO the Atlantic should wait for peer review before scaring everybody with
sensational fears.

EDIT: having read further down I see this article isn't about just the one
paper - maybe my comments need peer review.

------
alextingle
Will turn-of-the-century HVAC systems incorporate CO2 scrubbers?

~~~
xattt
For contemporary home HVAC setups, air exchange systems are already an option.
There are also air exchange systems that trigger based on CO2 concentrations.
They’re demand-driven because concentrations can vary day to day depending on
weather conditions, including wind.

------
Aaron_Putnam
I'd highly recommend everyone buy a CO2 monitor. You can get an all-in-one
monitor on AliExpress for about $80.

